# Will a 2014 N63t work in a 2011 X5 xDrive50i?



## sig15 (Apr 15, 2021)

The original N63 is dead. I found a used 2014 N63t, which has the updated timing chain components. Can I just swap it in, or are there going to be problems with fitment, electronics, etc?


----------

